# Pickle - female Chinese Hamster (Notts)



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Contact/organisation details: Primrose Mouse Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Kirkby-in-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire

Number of animals: 1
Type/Breed/Variety: Chinese Hamster 
Sex: Female
Age(s): 3-4 months
Name(s): Pickle
Colours: Normal (brown)

Neutered: No

Reason for rehoming: Child's unwanted pet
Temperament: Very sweet and quiet girl who loves her wheel. Nervous when she arrived, but getting used to us and can be gently scooped up in both hands.
Medical problems: None known
Will the group be split (if applicable): N/A
Transport available: Possibly, if adopted locally (Notts or Derbys)

Other: Pickle is a lovely little hamster who would like a home where she'll get plenty of attention and a nice big cage with lots of toys. With a bit of time to settle and gentle handling she'll make a lovely little companion. For more information please contact us on [email protected]


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Pickle is still waiting for her new home. She's a very active girl who loves her wheel and she's absolutely no trouble at all.


----------

